# 8 inch Mahogany Obsidian



## AnAvidArcher (Mar 18, 2015)

Just finished this one up a few minutes ago. Right at 8 inches long, more of a spearpoint rather than a knife. Hope you guys like it


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2015)

Good work!


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 19, 2015)

nice un' ....


----------



## Bone pile (Mar 19, 2015)

nice point ya got there
Bone


----------



## Redbow (Mar 19, 2015)

Beautiful, great work , thanks for showing it.


----------



## Willjo (Mar 20, 2015)

Nice point good flaking scars on it.


----------



## Munkywrench (Apr 8, 2015)

Looks good Seth, hopefully I'll actually get to break some rock with you in Appling this year


----------



## Dawg Tired (Apr 18, 2015)

Great job, love it


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 20, 2015)

Mighty fine Seth.


----------

